# Nachrichtenton deaktivieren



## Lucaaa (8. Feb 2019)

Hallo!
Ich möchte für meinen Vordergrundservice den Nachrichtensound deaktivieren. Bei jedem Musikplayer gibt es solch eine Benachrichtigung (OHNE SOUND). Doch wie deaktiviere ich den?
Ich habe versucht einen eigenen Sound mit Stille zu setzen aber es hat nicht funktioniert. Hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## mihe7 (8. Feb 2019)

Meinst Du sowas hier? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39809702/how-to-show-a-notification-without-a-sound-java


----------



## Lucaaa (9. Feb 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Meinst Du sowas hier?


Ja Aber es funktioniert nicht. ich habe folgendes getestet:
- Importance auf low gesetzt
- eigenen Sound gesetzt
- Defaults nur für light und vibration
hat alles nicht geklappt


----------



## mihe7 (9. Feb 2019)

Welche Android-Version? 

Machen wir es anders, hast Du Dir https://developer.android.com/training/notify-user/channels#importance reingezogen?


----------



## Lucaaa (9. Feb 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Machen wir es anders, hast Du Dir https://developer.android.com/training/notify-user/channels#importance reingezogen?


Ja. Ich habe es geschafft!


mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Machen wir es anders, hast Du Dir https://developer.android.com/training/notify-user/channels#importance reingezogen?


Ja! Das Problem war einfach nur, dass ich aus irgendeinem Grund 2 NotificationBuilder hatte und die Änderungen bei dem gemacht habe, den ich nicht nutzte.


----------

